# Bios Password Lock-Sony Vio PCG-671L/ PassWord On PowerUp Compaq NC-6120 Laptops



## SeattleRaps (Apr 13, 2007)

My sons friend thought he would sharpen his computer skills by setting up my bios "to run better". This is the thin older model sony Viao PCG-671L laptop / he entered the bios and made some changes and asked my son for a password. Without thinking,:4-dontkno My son just made one up off the top of his head. He then essentialy tried to set quick boot features and subsiquently. Locked the bios.:upset: they then tried this on my wifes computer and again without thinking my son gave a different password and BANG - 2 computers with locks , this time a HP/Compaq NC-6120.
Offcourse my son forgot both words he made up...:1angel: 
im familiar with electronics and tried removing the battery from the cpu without any battery or ac power and then reconnecting the things and attempting to get past the password screens with a (blank) "return"...
both units seem to be retaining the set passwords as there not seeming to be reset. (Q: is there another default reset password for thses locks. Sonys bios & HP's Password on power-up? youd think removing the battery would do it. Do i need to short something or bridge a jumper for a few seconds? Im leaving the batterys unhooked for an hour to see if this helps the problem. ill report in 24 the results on that issue. ANYBODY WHO KNOWS HOW TO UNLOCK EITHER UNIT PLEASE HELP. This kid will NEVER touch my computers again. SO HELP ME !!! 

:4-clap: Xbox/console's ModdeR @


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Hi,

Is this a hard disk supervisor password? If it is a supervisor password, the password is stored on a chip on the motherboard rather than in the CMOS RAM and you cannot recover it without replacing the motherboard. If it is a hard disk password, you cannot access any of the data on the hard disk without the password. You can replace the hard disk and use the laptop if it is only a hard disk password.

If you really need the password back, you can recover it with services from this company:
http://www.nortek.on.ca/DataRecoveryServices/DataRecoveryServices.aspx
They will reset both the supervisor and hard disk passwords for a hefty fee, and will require proof of ownership.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

if resetting the cmos does not clear it,then we cannot help only the manufacturer can do a reset after you provide proof of ownership
closing thread


----------

